# WORK is a Disease



## Outbac1 (Feb 26, 2012)

It's official! Apparently work is a disease.  Fortunatly our government has come up with a cure.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 26, 2012)

Outbac1 said:


> It's official! Apparently work is a disease.  Fortunatly our government has come up with a cure.



Lol. Nice


----------



## coledexter1920 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don’t think like that if you are workaholic and earning good amount of money than it’s worth it spend time in there for better life.


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

Will the government cover "work" under Obamacare?


----------

